# Music Quiz Hidden Spoilers



## Region3 (Dec 20, 2016)

Just an idea for those who'd like a little help.

Post your questions in here, then whoever replies write the clue/answer in a white font so anyone that wants to know can highlight it, and others that don't want to know don't see it.

Highlight inbetween here...

Voila!

...and here.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 20, 2016)

I don't normally like being given answers but I've more chance of marrying the pope than getting this.

If the picture on the calendar is a band can somebody please tell me who they are? Thanks.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 20, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I don't normally like being given answers but I've more chance of marrying the pope than getting this.

If the picture on the calendar is a band can somebody please tell me who they are? Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

It's nsync think... I googled pictures of boy bands until I got a picture that looked like the guys in that pic. I feel dirty...


----------



## Region3 (Dec 20, 2016)

Well it works, 5 more to go 

If they aren't the picture it won't be the first answer I've got without knowing why :rofl:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 20, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Thanks, but the idea of the thread was to make the answers white so people didn't have to see them all if they came here for one specific thing.  

Click to expand...

Oops didn't read it properly. I edited it if u edit your quoted one.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 20, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Oops didn't read it properly. I edited it if u edit your quoted one.
		
Click to expand...

I think we got away with it :thup:

I edited to start with but the quote box is ever so slightly off white and the words didn't disappear, so I deleted it because it was easier than finding the right colour.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 20, 2016)

What are those bloody guinea pigs about please?

Pink shoes?


thanks


----------



## louise_a (Dec 20, 2016)

SFA

think of the material shoes could be made off

think baby cat and the symbol is a nuclear/chemical related


----------



## User62651 (Dec 20, 2016)

louise_a said:



			SFA  

think of the material shoes could be made off

think baby cat and the symbol is a nuclear/chemical related
		
Click to expand...

SFA thanks, would have never got that in a month of Sundays
Shoes - I still cant get - pink leather??
I got the cat one myself before..honest.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 20, 2016)

a type of leather, with a musical connection


----------



## User62651 (Dec 20, 2016)

louise_a said:



			a type of leather, with a musical connection
		
Click to expand...

You're enjoying wielding knowledge power aren't you?


----------



## louise_a (Dec 20, 2016)

I deserve to, I lost my weekend over this quiz.


----------



## fundy (Dec 20, 2016)

how are they not flying pickets lol (not that i know what a picket looks like!)

whats sfa?


----------



## User62651 (Dec 20, 2016)

fundy said:



			how are they not flying pickets lol (not that i know what a picket looks like!)

whats sfa?
		
Click to expand...

 answer in white under here...somewhere!


super furry animals


----------



## drewster (Dec 20, 2016)

louise_a said:



			a type of leather, with a musical connection
		
Click to expand...

I used that answer for the material the armchair was made from !!! WOuld never have connected it to the shoes!!! Now i need 5 more and am assuming the broken cup, funny white triangle thing, sticks on the blokes back in the picture, camera phone that looks like a pill are  of them !!!!!


----------



## louise_a (Dec 20, 2016)

maybe it was, in which case not sure what the shoes were.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 20, 2016)

drewster said:



			I used that answer for the material the armchair was made from !!! WOuld never have connected it to the shoes!!! Now i need 5 more and am assuming the broken cup, funny white triangle thing, sticks on the blokes back in the picture, camera phone that looks like a pill are  of them !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

.
 Andy what has happened to the cup.its broken right ,so another word for broken .


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2016)

louise_a said:



			maybe it was, in which case not sure what the shoes were.
		
Click to expand...

That's the trouble, some of them you don't know why you've got the right answer


----------



## Region3 (Dec 20, 2016)

Well this hasn't gone to plan 

I'd hoped people would camouflage the answers and clues with white text so we didn't see answers we didn't want to know. 




drewster said:



			I used that answer for the material the armchair was made from !!! WOuld never have connected it to the shoes!!! Now i need 5 more and am assuming the broken cup, funny white triangle thing, sticks on the blokes back in the picture, camera phone that looks like a pill are  of them !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Armchair ---> more to do with the colour

Broken cup ---> another word for broken

Funny white triangle thing ---> is a band's logo - 2 letters

Sticks on blokes back ---> an album cover

Camera phone ---> more to do with the colour


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2016)

They're probably obvious to some but I can't get my head around the hand(bottom right) and the bin bag(bottom left).

Amongst others....&#128547;


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 20, 2016)

Imurg said:



			They're probably obvious to some but I can't get my head around the hand(bottom right) and the bin bag(bottom left).

Amongst others....&#128547;
		
Click to expand...

Ah you'll kick yourself - those are obvious! (when you know them, lol!)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			The lampshade with 5 on it is driving me mad. I'm being blinded by the band 5, but it's not them
		
Click to expand...

Half way there with what you already have, you might be colour blindedâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2016)

I am beginning to hate that big 5.:angry:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2016)

Imurg said:



			They're probably obvious to some but I can't get my head around the hand(bottom right) and the bin bag(bottom left).

Amongst others....&#63011;
		
Click to expand...

Snap with the hand, but you're talking rubbish with the bag. :smirk:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2016)

richart said:



			I am beginning to hate that big 5.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

See above your postâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			See above your postâ€¦â€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

 That has not helped. Is it red or brown ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2016)

richart said:



			That has not helped. Is it red or brown ?
		
Click to expand...

Might be somewhere in-betweenâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## Crow (Dec 20, 2016)

richart said:



			I am beginning to hate that big 5.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Odd isn't it, that was the first one I got, but I've called it a day at 55, too many bands I've never heard of.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2016)

Crow said:



			Odd isn't it, *that was the first one I got,* but I've called it a day at 55, too many bands I've never heard of.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me.  Now at 10 shy so got to keep goingâ€¦â€¦...


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Might be somewhere in-betweenâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...

 Very funny. :angry: Might start a puddle diving thread.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2016)

richart said:



			Very funny. :angry: Might start a puddle diving thread.

Click to expand...

Match officials wore kit in that shade when you were a boy. :ears:


----------



## mteam (Dec 20, 2016)

Struggling with the crow with a 7


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2016)

mteam said:



			Struggling with the crow with a 7
		
Click to expand...

If you total up a series of numbers you areâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## mteam (Dec 20, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			If you total up a series of numbers you areâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Snap with the hand, but you're talking rubbish with the bag. :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Can't say that's helped me Rich...Go again..


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Can't say that's helped me Rich...Go again..
		
Click to expand...

It has now&#128077;


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 20, 2016)

Not the hand, but ive now got the bin bag.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 20, 2016)

Got the 5....so simple now I know!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2016)

richart said:



			That has not helped. Is it red or brown ?
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Might be somewhere in-betweenâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Unbo...854690?hash=item2a53efdba2:g:i48AAOSwyQtVnkNz


----------



## mteam (Dec 20, 2016)

the bin liner has me stumped lol


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 20, 2016)

mteam said:



			the bin liner has me stumped lol
		
Click to expand...

What do you put in a bin bag


----------



## User62651 (Dec 20, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			What do you put in a bin bag
		
Click to expand...

 Think American..................foolish female


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 20, 2016)

OK team I'm needing some hints.... some of these are either red herrings or I've already guessed them and still not spotted the connection...

the 4 apple cores
the statue of liberty barbie
the golf medal
the cushion on the floor
the strange clock
the white feather (I already got the ink pot but am assuming this is something else)


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			OK team I'm needing some hints.... some of these are either red herrings or I've already guessed them and still not spotted the connection...

the 4 apple cores
the statue of liberty barbie
the golf medal
the cushion on the floor
the strange clock
the white feather (I already got the ink pot but am assuming this is something else)
		
Click to expand...

You Have spelt cores incorrectly.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 20, 2016)

richart said:



			You Have spelt cores incorrectly.

Click to expand...

Ha that was a pretty naff one! Thanks Rich - 96/99!


----------



## louise_a (Dec 20, 2016)

THe cushion, the clock and the feather are red herrings, as far as  I know.

where is the statue of liberty?

Who might win a gold medal.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 20, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			OK team I'm needing some hints.... some of these are either red herrings or I've already guessed them and still not spotted the connection...

the 4 apple cores  c'or blimey 3 girls and a guy
the statue of liberty barbie big apple girls toy figureines
the gold medal ?
the cushion on the floor ?
the strange clock ?
the white feather (I already got the ink pot but am assuming this is something else)[/QUOTE Dont think thats a new clue

Click to expand...


----------



## louise_a (Dec 20, 2016)

Maxfli65, you aren't set up to receive IMs so I cant reply.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 20, 2016)

louise_a said:



			THe cushion, the clock and the feather are red herrings, as far as  I know.

where is the statue of liberty?

Who might win a gold medal.
		
Click to expand...

Gah! Can't believe I didn't get that statue of liberty one!

OK one to go but I don't even know what the clue is if those are all red herrings!


----------



## User62651 (Dec 20, 2016)

is the wreath a clue? - bogged down on 96.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 20, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			is the wreath a clue? - bogged down on 96.
		
Click to expand...

It's another bad spelling one.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 20, 2016)

I have just checked all my answers and there are 2 that  I don't know (or can't remember) what the clues are.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2016)

Is that watermelon with the sunglasses a clue?  And that flaming hand has replaced the white mug as the object of hatred!! :angry:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 20, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is that watermelon with the sunglasses a clue?  And that flaming hand has replaced the white mug as the object of hatred!! :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Just to annoy you I got them right away... in fact, one of them was the third one I entered!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yes. Just to annoy you I got them right away... in fact, one of them was the third one I entered!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think I could be more annoyed, but you succeededâ€¦â€¦. :ears:


----------



## mteam (Dec 20, 2016)

@ blue in munich 

Who wears dark glasses


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2016)

mteam said:



			@ blue in munich 

Who wears dark glasses
		
Click to expand...

Thank you :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Match officials wore kit in that shade when you were a boy. :ears:
		
Click to expand...

 Why didn't you say my namesakes play in the colour ?

Finally got it.:whoo:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 20, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's another bad spelling one.
		
Click to expand...

This is the second place I've seen that as a clue and I'm still stuck on that one!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 20, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			This is the second place I've seen that as a clue and I'm still stuck on that one! 

Click to expand...

OK, think speech impediments. Or try and say it in a chavvy English accent!


----------



## User62651 (Dec 20, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			This is the second place I've seen that as a clue and I'm still stuck on that one! 

Click to expand...

I got it after the help, think Cornwall


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 20, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			OK, think speech impediments. Or try and say it in a chavvy English accent!
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh, all becomes clear now. Thank you!

99/99, I'm done. :whoo:


----------



## louise_a (Dec 20, 2016)

Well done OC


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks Lou - obvious &#128549;

Yellow balls on the sofa. -. Wtf?


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 21, 2016)

Stuck in the horrible position that I can't remeber which clues I have solved....up to 31 now


----------



## louise_a (Dec 21, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Thanks Lou - obvious &#55357;&#56869;

Yellow balls on the sofa. -. Wtf?
		
Click to expand...

They aren't balls.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 21, 2016)

I have three answers where it has accepted the answer, but my number count has not increased. More annoying than the flipping quiz.


----------



## drewster (Dec 21, 2016)

Wabinez said:



			Stuck in the horrible position that I can't remeber which clues I have solved....up to 31 now
		
Click to expand...

scroll down bud and you'll see the ones you've solved !!


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 21, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			I have three answers where it has accepted the answer, but my number count has not increased. More annoying than the flipping quiz.
		
Click to expand...

Nope  its me, i am a muppet. Stuck on 93 now.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 21, 2016)

Still not getting the mellon though, or the cup cake, the 40 fab, the angry bird logo, or all that jazz.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 21, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Still not getting the mellon though, or the cup cake, the 40 fab, the angry bird logo, or all that jazz.
		
Click to expand...

Answers -

Blind Melon
The Cakes
UB40
Eagles
Chicago


----------



## User62651 (Dec 21, 2016)

Stuck on 98, not sure what the clue is even, suspect its something to do with the unlabelled drinks, black topped glasses and cocktail shaker on the trolley,but really not sure.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 21, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			I have three answers where it has accepted the answer, but my number count has not increased. More annoying than the flipping quiz.
		
Click to expand...

That will be because you have already got them.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 21, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Stuck on 98, not sure what the clue is even, suspect its something to do with the unlabelled drinks, black topped glasses and cocktail shaker on the trolley,but really not sure.
		
Click to expand...

none of those, Fairway dodger needed on and when she went back and checked her answers she realised she hadn't entered one she thought she had.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 21, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Answers -
		
Click to expand...

I had some of those so im wrong elsewhere!

Now on 95


----------



## louise_a (Dec 21, 2016)

The Cakes is not a correct answer.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 21, 2016)

No, but i got it from that.

Now on 96, and im not seeing anymore clues. Except the rat.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 21, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			No, but i got it from that.

Now on 96, and im not seeing anymore clues. Except the rat.
		
Click to expand...

Say what you see.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 21, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Say what you see.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, i have never heard of them. Now on 97, with no idea where to look! Hopefully it will come to me in a flash of genius.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 21, 2016)

*SPOILER ALERT *

Ok, sick of this, here are my 98 camouflaged and alphabetical, anyone care to tell me the missing one? 
You can scroll and copy over the band answer images beneath your quiz and paste into excel as it just copies text then transfer onto a .txt format file and paste here -

Put me out of my misery please!

5 Star

A Flock Of Seagulls

a-ha

Alice In Chains

All Saints

Ash

Athlete

Atomic Kitten

Bad Boys Inc

Black Grape

Blind Melon

Blondie

Blue

Boney M

Boyzone

Bread

Bucks Fizz

Busted

Cake

Chicago

Counting Crows

Cream

Deep Purple

Def Leppard

Dire Straits

Eagles

Eels

Erasure

Europe

Garbage

Genesis

Gorillaz

Green Day

Guns N' Roses

Hot Chocolate

Iron Maiden

KISS

Led Zeppelin

Level 42

Linkin Park

Marmalade

Maroon 5

Men At Work

MotÃ¶rhead

Mud

My Chemical Romance

New York Dolls

Nine Inch Nails

Nirvana

NSYNC

Oasis

One Direction

Pearl Jam

Pixies

Poison

Queen

Radiohead

Ratt

Red Hot Chili Peppers

Reef

Salt-N-Pepa

Scorpions

Squeeze

Starship

Steps

Suede

Super Furry Animals

T. Rex

Take That

Texas

The Bangles

The Beatles

The Black Crowes

The Black Eyed Peas

The Black Keys

The Cardigans

The Corrs

The Cranberries

The Disciples

The Doors

The Jam

The Knife

The Lemonheads

The Monkees

The Police

The Presidents Of The United States Of America

The Rolling Stones

The Script

The Shadows

The Wanted

The White Stripes

The Zombies

U2

UB40

Vampire Weekend

Wham

Wings

Wizzard


----------



## louise_a (Dec 21, 2016)

how many have you from the calendar?


----------



## User62651 (Dec 21, 2016)

louise_a said:



			how many have you from the calendar?
		
Click to expand...

4 from calendar


----------



## User62651 (Dec 21, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			4 from calendar
		
Click to expand...


Hurrah, forgot to enter one of them, thank the good lord that's over!!:lol::lol:


----------



## louise_a (Dec 21, 2016)

There you go


----------



## User62651 (Dec 21, 2016)

louise_a said:



			There you go 

Click to expand...

Yep, was given that one free when I shared on facebook but it didn't put the answer in for me, thought it had..........sneaky.


----------



## drewster (Dec 21, 2016)

Any clues for the cameraphone thing that looks like a pill ???


----------



## drewster (Dec 21, 2016)

Bloody hell, my avatar is the album cover of "A Storm in Heaven" by The Verve !!!!  It should have been the first one i got but i've got it now !!!!!  99 all done .


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 23, 2016)

Riburnside, can't help with the lights but the other one is a birthday card, which you get when you would beâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 23, 2016)

the lights aren't anything.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 23, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Riburnside, can't help with the lights but the other one is a birthday card, which you get when you would beâ€¦â€¦â€¦.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks but still not got it,have a fresh look at it tomorrow.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 23, 2016)

louise_a said:



			the lights aren't anything.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks at least I can rule them out.

So close now I will get it in the end.

Hopefully.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2016)

Don't over think it; how old would YOU have to BE to receive that birthday card?


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 24, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Don't over think it; how old would YOU have to BE to receive that birthday card?
		
Click to expand...

Ha. Ha can't believe it took me so long to get that one.

Struggling with clues now, is the drinks trolly a clue and the cocktail shaker? Also the image in the picture frame above the lampshade.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 24, 2016)

some of the bottles are clues but the trolley itself isn't, the picture frames where you cannot see the image aren't clues neither is the cocktail shaker.

The blackbirds are 2 clues, as is the red jar and the calendar is 4.

If you want to give in 98 of the answers are in a post on the previous page.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 24, 2016)

louise_a said:



			some of the bottles are clues but the trolley itself isn't, the picture frames where you cannot see the image aren't clues neither is the cocktail shaker.

The blackbirds are 2 clues, as is the red jar and the calendar is 4.

If you want to give in 98 of the answers are in a post on the previous page.
		
Click to expand...

No not giving up yet now I'm on 94,you will just have to come round and cook our Xmas dinner,got 4 on the trolley also 4 on calendar, plus 2 on red jar.

Having 19 for Xmas dinner and always play games so we will have fun finishing it.:cheers:


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 24, 2016)

95now, need some help,are the newspaper and box of tools clues?


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 24, 2016)

on 90 and will be inlisting daughters help later on when I've picked up from the pub


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 24, 2016)

drewster said:



			Bloody hell, my avatar is the album cover of "A Storm in Heaven" by The Verve !!!!  It should have been the first one i got but i've got it now !!!!!  99 all done .
		
Click to expand...

This is confusing me too.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 24, 2016)

The newspaper and the toolbox itself aren't clues, the stickers on the tool box are though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2016)

louise_a said:



			The newspaper and the toolbox itself aren't clues, the stickers on the tool box are though.
		
Click to expand...

Got one, damned if I can recognise (or get Google to recognise) the other.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2016)

Rlburnside said:



			This is confusing me too.
		
Click to expand...

You're not alone.


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2016)

Gave up on 92. Not enough 70's rock bands, so had no chance of getting a full house.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 24, 2016)

louise_a said:



			The newspaper and the toolbox itself aren't clues, the stickers on the tool box are though.
		
Click to expand...

Got the stickers


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 24, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Got one, damned if I can recognise (or get Google to recognise) the other.
		
Click to expand...

Think Metal woman.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2016)

Rlburnside said:



			Think Metal woman.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. :thup:


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 25, 2016)

98 argh , so close


----------

